# Zombie Invitation -- Help



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

Here is a picture that I am going to use one of these years for a zombie prom theme invite. I didn't create the pic and I can't remember where I found it to be able to give credit. I was going to do this as a flyer, but then I also thought about creating small comic books and using this pic as the cover with the party info on the inside.


----------

